# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare اقسام الهارد ويير والصيانة لهذه الانواعHardWare/Rapair قسم صيانة النوكيا ( Nokia Hardware Repair Area) حلول احد حلول الانارة لجهاز نوكيا c2 00

## ameerl

*  احد حلول الانارة لجهاز  نوكيا C2 00     *

----------


## امير محمد

*مشكور والله يعطيك العافية*

----------


## mohamed73

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## hassan riach

جزاك الله خيرا

----------

